# Spice Conversion Chart....  Volumes to Weights....   A Great Tool to have in your curing book....



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2014)

Edit......  Can't see the charts.....  bummer....

Finally !!!!    Thank you Allied Kenco...   http://www.alliedkenco.com/43.aspx ...  a great help to our members....













Spice conversion 001.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 18, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Edit...... Can't see the charts..... bummer....










  try again!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cdn offroader (Nov 19, 2014)

Good find DAve


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks , Dave. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Got it copied.


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 19, 2014)

Great stuff Dave, thanks a lot, printed and going in my recipe files.


----------



## 1finder (Nov 19, 2014)

Will come in handy, thanks!!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 12, 2017)

Well with all the sausage making and other stuff going on thought this would be a good time for a bump

Thanks Dave - Great info!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice job Dave

Richie

Good bump DS


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2017)

..............


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 12, 2017)

That's Great Dave, Thx for the chart. Point.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 12, 2017)

Revised link. Mods may remove if breaking forum rules.

http://www.alliedkenco.com/pdf/Spice Conversions.pdf

Invaluable, thanks Dave


----------



## disco (Jan 13, 2017)

Brilliant, Dave! Thanks.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

Why didn't I see this the first time around! 

Thanks Dave!

Points!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 13, 2017)

I missed this first time around too.  Thanks for the bump.
This is going to be a real help.

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 6, 2020)

Finally got this printed off, usually on my phone not my computer...this is way handier. Also thought it could use a bump

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 6, 2020)

I just got this as well.  Dave thanks for this info.  Ryan thanks for bumping this.


----------

